# gold dot&golden saber defense ammo



## bonedigger4x4 (Jun 10, 2009)

just bought speer gold dot 9mm luger+9 124 gr gdhp for my sw9ve. can someone tell me if this is a good defense ammo? also bought remington golder saber 9mm luger+9 124 gr gs9mmd. this a good defense ammo too?thanks


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Both are reputable, I think the more important question you need answered is do they cycle sufficiently in your gun and that is something you have to (and should) determine for yourself. I also think you may referring to "+p" rounds.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Both are good ammo, but as stated by Bonedigger you need to run a box or two through your weapon to build trust.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I like and use both. The GD is a little faster than GS by 20-40fps out of my 9s.


----------



## bonedigger4x4 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

These won't harm my gun or barrel using +p loads? The sw9ve is a new handgun.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Wouldn't think so. I've shot enough through 2 KT PF9s and 4 other 9s to ensure accuracy and reliability with no sign of problem.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

golden saber is the ammo i use


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't think it would harm the barrel. What reason would you use +p for anyways. I would worry about over penetration too. Especially if you had to use it for self defense. It would be difficult to explain why you used +p ammo especially in my state. The great state of Massachusetts. (Insert sarcasm)


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

IF you have to shoot someone with it they will not know the difference. Both will work very well and you can't go wrong with either one. I'd get the ones that are the most reliable and accurate in your particular weapon.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

if you want to double check about firing +p loads, read the owners manual, it should be in there.


----------

